# Can you make decorations with polymer clay?



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I've had a lot cool ideas for my new tank, but finding all the little pieces would be difficult and expensive. Can you make ornaments with that polymer baking clay? If not, is there a type of clay that is safe? 

Also, what kind of paint can be used?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure on the clay... I would say no, as I use polymer clay, and a few other clays... they get wet it gets nasty!! Even coating/sealing it I wouldn't trust it for when the coating wore away.... 

There are aquarium safe paints, which can be expensive and/or difficult to find.

However, I have heard of this being used/done... Mainly forbackdrops or for cichlids. Using a backdrop as an example: styrofoam, cement (let sit and cure for a few days or a week), then painting with aquarium safe paint. Add rocks and such with aquarium silicone too....

AVOID hot glue: It dissolves. Or refuses to stick, even when let dry for weeks. It will not stay together in the water :lol: Silicone is so much better (just remember to let sit and cure).


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been trying to do some research on this myself. Thus far it looks like polymer clay is completely safe, even with the colored ones. Once its baked it doesn't leak colors or change the pH. This is according the forums I have checked so don't take me 100% here. For paint, its seeming like we'd need to use some sort of epoxy over whatever paint you use, and then you can just use acrylic. I will be testing this very soon myself in hopes that the epoxy is enough to seal in the acrylic. I'm testing it in a bucket first and then I'll test to see if anything has changed.


----------



## TurtleBarb (May 9, 2013)

I work with PC. Polymer clay is PVC with plasticizer in it when raw. When it's cooked, the plasticizer does its thing and creates a hard plastic. Not all PC is created equal, either. I've found Premo bakes harder and more evenly than Sculpey or Fimo, for example. I'd be concerned that if the piece weren't cooked thoroughly, there would be some plasticizer left to leach into the tank. I'm too chicken to try it yet. If you were going to try it, I'd suggest baking in thin layers, adding a layer each time. That's just a guess. I enjoy using aquarium silicone to glue river rocks together. Just make sure to let the silicone cure completely before submerging it! The thicker the layer, the longer to dry.


----------



## ReeseInPieces (Jul 31, 2013)

You can definantly use polemer clay for decorations and stuff, I have some in each in my tanks and my fishes love it, it also is labeled non toxic. Once it is cured properly it is safe for use. I would suggest buying the coloured stuff instead of painting it thou just because you don't know if the paint is safe. I haven't bothered with my glazes for the polemer clay because I don't know if they are safe.


----------



## ReeseInPieces (Jul 31, 2013)

I've made a few objects for my tanks that have been in there for a while, haven't found any problems. The only reason that polymer clay is not suitable for eating off of is because it is a porous surface that can house bacteria. Witch shouldn't be a problem in a fish tank when everything has bacteria


----------



## ReeseInPieces (Jul 31, 2013)

The first one a made, kinda shitty but its still a little cave.


----------

